# Power? Accuret? Longer Range?



## voelker67 (Mar 9, 2006)

I dont know much about smaller varmit guns and I'm looking to buy one. The calibers i'm considering are .22-250, .223, .204. I've heard good things and bad things about each. If you know: shooting the same grain... which one shoots farther? Which one has more power? Which one has great accurecy at longer ranges (around 250 yards) Which one is an all a round better gun. Any info that might help please post...THANKS 
:beer:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

First of all, dont type in all bold print.

Second of all, try to use correct punctuation. If English is not your native language, then I realize that it can be difficult.

When using the same grain bullets, the 204 will have a higher Ballistic coeficient and thus retain its energy better over distance.

The 22-250 has the highest case capacity of the three, so It will have the highest muzzle velocity, and therefore the highest muzzle energy.

Teh 223 is the "lightest" of the three, but is still plenty of power for what your looking to do. It also has the widest selection of bullet weights and types, and is significantly cheaper to shoot than the other two.

Assuming the wind is right, and you do your part, any of the mentioned calibers will work on coyotes out to 250 yards.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have no experience with the .204, but I have to agree with Trooper on all the rest, accept the bullet weight. The .223 & .22-250 use the same bullets.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hunting must be slow now because there are about 100 different posts on the same topic

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

type 'ballistic chart' in the search bar that should get you started


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You started an almost identical thread on March 9th where you received several answers from other posters. You never returned to that thread to discuss the suggestions made to you. A good start would be to return to that thread and talk to the people that were trying to help you.


----------

